# Is my budgie sick?



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

We've only had her 3 weeks now and she's done so well. Today I noticed not much activity and she's been just sitting there fluffy. I looked closer and her poop has turned green although it is formed and not runny. I also noticed she has a few tiny little feather sticking up on her face. I read online that that's generally a sign of infection.

And of course being Saturday and New Year's Eve I cannot seem to find a vet, avian or not, that is open. I've left messages with two different vet hospitals but no one is answering their phones.

I just put some straight bird seed in her feeder, and she has come down and is eating that now and it's not fluffed-up. But I'm sure she still sick based on the appearance I saw it earlier in the poop

I'm not sure what I've done wrong. I'm afraid it might have been the veggies I fed her. I've just realized I didn't think to buy organic

Any thoughts on what we should do in the meantime? I will keep trying to find a vet today and hope someone calls me back


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*First, you need to calm down.
You being all upset is simply going to stress your budgie.

If she ate vegetables, that can cause her feces to be more green than normal.

If she has little feathers sticking up on her face, then she's probably beginning her molt.
This takes energy and she may be much more quiet than normal.

Read through the information in this link:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/374850-budgie-molting.html*


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh I hope you're right. She ate a lot of seed and went right back. She's looking around the room a lot. It's hard for me to tell about her breathing. 1 minute I look at her and it looks like she might be breathing heavy and her tail is going up and down, and then the next minute it looks normal. She keeps making this clicking sound with her beak but it's not in any kind of a rhythmic pattern to do with her breathing. I will see if I can get some video and you guys can help me assess. I still can't get through any of the vet hospitals which is crazy


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Okay well I got some video and she wasn't puffed with the camera near nor was she doing that wierd beak clicking thing that she's been doing all day today. Whatever that is I really don't think it is related to breathing but she has never done it before. It looks like she's constantly chewing something.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Luna does not look as if she is ill at all.
Calm down, take some deep breaths and play some quiet music for her and yourself. *


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh thanks. Sorry I am so new. She is acting very different. I took one more video from far away where she is not scared of the camera. Do you mind taking a quick peek at that one to calm my nerves?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*My feeling is that Luna has started molting and/or may be a bit chilly which is why she is more fluffed than usual.

I don't believe this is an "emergency" situation.

Cover the top and three sides of her cage to give her some quiet and help her feel more secure. Play quiet music for her.

You can spend some time today/tomorrow locating an Avian Vet so you can make an appointment for her in the coming week.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. 
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

FaereeBee, you are always so helpful. Molting might very well be it. She is the right age we think. I took a couple up close shots of her face.

I just didn't expect to see such a change in her attitude over night like that. Resting is a good term for what she's doing. She's eating, looks alert, but just sitting there with one leg up chewing her beak and looking around. I did get a closer look at her leg and it appears okay best I can tell. I'm so used to her flapping, chirping, and screeching all over the place.

I will do as you say and cover part of her cage and just watch. She is certainly what we think is the the molting age so let's hope your instinct is right.



















I will keep looking for an avian vet. If she ends up being sick I am in trouble with the Holiday which is why I was freaking out.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Oh yes, she is definitely molting, all of those "spikes" are pin feathers! You usually just see them on their face because they can't preen themselves there


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Ty! She's actually chirping and sqwalking at me, but very softly. Still just sitting there. Preening and stretching a lot. Ty for all your help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Luna is definitely starting her molt and her behavior is quite typical. 
Please stop stressing.*


----------



## Mirrasi (Dec 17, 2017)

Tnx guys, feeling reassured and not stressed. Thank goodness for this site


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*As she is now beginning to molt, you'll soon start seeing the little pin feathers appearing all over her head. *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As others have said, she is definitely molting, you may find that she is a bit itchy too, which is also normal. One of my guys is molting now and his energy is less than usual and he sleeps more during the molt. I just keep him warm and offer some protein rich foods like hard boiled egg and quinoa, takes a lot of energy to grow new feathers.


----------

